# What you know about Sheregesh? (Russia)



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

All I know about Sheregesh is I wanna see the video


----------



## sheregesh (Jan 23, 2018)

Thank u dude! My english very bad and i sorry)) I dont understand how many posts i need whrite for it?


----------



## sheregesh (Jan 23, 2018)

My name is Dennis and I arranged cable and Internet TV channel about snowboarding and skiing in Russia in the city. My TV channel broadcasts in cable networks of some Russian cities and in Internet. Links to can't according to the rules of your forum, but I'll do it! I want to gather Amateur video from all over the world and show it on my channel! I'm for the friendship and peace between Russia and the USA! Will you help me?

I also installed two huge led screens on our Sheregesh ski resort and they are stream my channel. People can skate, make a video, send me and see themselves in a short period of time. I want to show you some of these videos - I think you will be interested in how people skate in Russia and how our ski slopes?


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Here you go bud.


----------



## sheregesh (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## sheregesh (Jan 23, 2018)

Sheregesh 2017


----------



## sheregesh (Jan 23, 2018)

Guests from Cheboksary


----------



## sheregesh (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## sheregesh (Jan 23, 2018)

ALTAY REPUPLIC, BACKCOUNTRY IN AKTRU VALLEY


----------



## sheregesh (Jan 23, 2018)

Labirints of Sheregesh


----------



## sheregesh (Jan 23, 2018)

It is not a mistake! AYS - hotel/hostel network in Sheregesh and sponsor of thiis video


----------



## sheregesh (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## sheregesh (Jan 23, 2018)

Ivan MAD Malakhov in Sheregesh


----------



## sheregesh (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## sheregesh (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## sheregesh (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## sheregesh (Jan 23, 2018)




----------

